#  Chat Ecke >   Zahnarzt Phobie >

## Zahnarztphobie

Was kann ich gegen Zahnartz Phobie tun? Gibt es Nakose  bei normalen Zahnärzten?

----------


## kaya

Hast Du einfach Angst zum Zahnarzt zu gehen, oder tatsächlich eine Phobie?
Was muss denn gemacht werden?

----------


## Zahnarztphobie

Ob ich tatsächlich eine Phobie habe weiß ich nicht , nur das ich seit Jahren nicht war, da keine Probleme bestanden.
als ich das letzte mal beim normalem Zahnarzt war, habe ch beim Ansetzen der Spritze den ganzen Saal zusammengeschriehen , und Kaltschweissanfall bekommen.
kreislauf Probleme waren ebenfalls einbezogen . Es war die Hölle , danach war ich nie wieder.

----------


## kaya

Du bist jetzt 20 Jahre alt und Dein letzter Termin ist einige Jahre her. 
Okay, es gibt sicher Angenehmeres, als einen Zahnarztbesuch. Und ja, die Spritze zum Betäuben tut beim Einstechen weh. Aber, seien wir mal ehrlich: das ist ein Schmerz, der ca. 1-2 Sekunden dauert und dann vorbei ist. Dieser Schmerz ist definitiv nicht stärker, als wenn man sich an einer Kante das Schienbein stößt. Würdest Du dabei auch alles zusammenschreien? 
Aber gut, Du willst praktische Tipps.
Hast Du eine Freundin oder einen Freund, dann nimm sie oder ihn mit ins Behandlungszimmer. 
Sag` dem Zahnarzt, dass Du Angst hast, er kann Dir -wenn er tatsächlich spritzen muss (was Du ja noch gar nicht weißt)- evtl. vorher die Schleimhaut mit einem Spray betäuben, dann merkst Du nichts von der Spritze.
Mach Dir klar, dass Du Angst vor etwas hast, von dem Du nicht weißt, ob es passiert. 
Und zum Schluss noch einen ziemlich "blöden" Spruch: sei ein Mann und versuch` höchstens 2 Sekunden leichte Schmerzen zu ertragen...

----------


## bluemeli

*ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen, da ich ja nun schon 67 bin, darf ich schon von den 3ten reden, aber es ging nur unter Vollnarkose, da hatte mir sogar ein anderer zahnarzt zu geraten, da er mich nicht behandeln wollte, da ich kurz vorm zusammen brechen war, dieser geruch dort usw, usw. lasse dir also nicht einreden, was es alles an alternativen gibt, es gibt genug zahnärzte, die mit vollnarkose arbeiten, die narkose musst du allerdings selber bezahlen und bin überzeugt, du bist trotzdem ein mann, im wartezimmer saßen kerle wie ein schrank, andere sind nur zu feige es zu sagen. wünsche dir viel glück, mit narkose, wunderbar. vor 4 jahren kam die narkose 100,-  *

----------


## kaya

Dann sei mir nur noch der Hinweis gestattet, dass es keine Narkose ohne Risiko gibt!

----------


## bluemeli

*Liebe kaya, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, aber ich bin eigentlich überzeugt, dass die narkose für eine zahnbehandlung nicht so stark  sein wird, als wenn man z.B. am rücken eine op hat, oder? wir menschen sind nun mal alle verschieden und habe alle unsere ängste, egal auf welchem gebiet und da hilft leider auch kein gutes zureden usw., bei mir jedenfalls nicht,
liebe grüße*

----------


## Zahnarztphobie

Hallo, ich konnte einen örtlichen Zahnarzt aufsuchen der mir die Behandlung per Vollnarkose anbietet .
Vielen dank für die Tipps und hilfreichen Ratschläge .
An Kaya, wenn du unter einer Phobie dieser oder Angst des vergleichbaren lebst , würdest du es auch nicht anders wollen. Das hat nichts mit Mann od. nicht Mann sein Zutun . 
Vielen Dank .  
Enrico

----------


## kaya

Ich hab´ noch was zu lesen für Euch, vor allem der Fragebogen für Angstpatienten und die Gründe, warum mittlerweile Zahnärzte gern Vollnarkosen anbieten (unter FAQ) könnten Euch interessieren. Herzlich Willkommen bei dem Verein Oralophobia e.V.
@ bluemeli 
 100,- für eine Behandlung unter Vollnarkose sind völlig unrealistisch, oder da wird am falschen Ende gespart.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Sollte eine Phobie attestiert sein, so wird doch sicherlich die Krankenkasse für die Kosten aufkommen.
Zu dem gibt es heutzutage für alles eine Behandlungsmethode, ganz bestimmt auch für eine Zahnarztphobie! 
Wenn man sich seinen Ängsten nicht stellt wird es nie beser werden, u.U. braucht man dazu eben professionelle Hilfe.

----------


## Panorama

Hallo, 
Habe ich lange auch gehabt,dann viele Entzündungsherde an der Nervenwurzel.
Nach langem suchen habe ich aber dann den richtigen Zahnarzt gefunden. 
Hört sich blöd an,aber : Der richtige Zahnarzt weiss wie er mit schwierigen Fällen umgehen muß !. 
Aber die meisten sind einfach zu Blöde dazu ! 
Sorry,aber das ist so ...... 
Mein Zahnarzt betäubt ein bisschen mit einer winzig kleinen Nadel,wartet kurz,und dann erst richtig. 
Der effekt ist riesig,man merkt so gut wie nichts dabei. 
Leider haben Bohrer bei hoher Drehzahl die angewohnheit zu pfeiffen und manchen Menschen macht das sehr viel Angst. 
Also mein Tipp : Den richtigen Zahnarzt suchen,und vor allem erst ein Gespräch das du große Angst hast usw. 
Meine Angst habe ich jetzt verloren !. 
Kopf hoch du schaffst das schon ! 
Jürgen

----------


## Tyrial

Ich will jetzt hier für keinen neuen Thread anfangen. Ich hab schon die ganze Zeit jetzt nach dem richtigen Forum hier gesucht und als ich meinen Titel eingab kam dieser Thread hier raus.  :Smiley: 
Aaaalso.. Ich habe momentan ein bisschen Probleme mit meinem Zahnfleisch und müsste zum Zahnarzt. Also ganz hinten links, hinter dem letzten Backenzahn (habe keine Weisheitszähne) oben an der äußeren Seite über schräg links über dem Zahn (hoffentlich versteht man das  :Huh?:  bisschen arg komisch erklärt, aber ich weiß nicht wie sonst...) hab ich eine offene Stelle seit drei Tagen. und das tut echt weh. Jetzt suche ich einen Zahnarzt in Köln. Das Problem: Ich habe extreme Angst vor Spritzen und den Bohrern. Allerdings würde ich sogar noch bohren lassen, wenn ich keine Spritze bekommen müsste. Leider tut das zu weh  :Sad:  Also der Bohrer ist schon mal nicht ganz so schlimm. Ich habe einen heiden Respekt vor Zahnärzten, was mir den Gang dorthin nicht grade erleichtert. Ich habe mal gehört, dass es einen Arzt in Köln gibt, der eine Angsttherapie anbietet. Ich trau mich aber noch nicht so ganz an zu rufen. Ich lass euch mal den Link hier. (Bitte klicken) Kann mir jemand etwas über die Praxis sagen? Ich hab nur darüber gelesen, hätte aber gerne Erfahrungsberichte... Hoffe es kann mir jemand schnell helfen. Viele Dank schon mal!  :Verlegen:

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Tyria 
Es gibt bestimmt eine Seite zum Googlen, wo du in deiner Nähe einen Zahnarzt findest, der auf deine Ängste eingeht. Selbst mein Neffe, der 10 Jahre nicht mehr beim Zahnarzt war, hat sich bei einem einfühlsamen Zahnarzt gefunden, der ihm einen abgebrochenen Schneidezahn neu modelliert hat, sodass er heute wieder selbsbewusst lächeln kann,
Bei meiner Schwester halfen mal Bachblüten Tropfen, die ihr der Zahnarzt vorab verabreicht hat. 
Wieder gibt es auch Menschen, die mit einer Hau-Ruck-Aktion, unter Vollnarkose sich ihre Zähne sanieren lassen. Diese Methode finde ich persönlich überzogen. Aber viell. bin ich auch hart im Nehmen, denn mir sind im Alter von 10 Jahren meine damals 2. Schneidezähne bei einem Autounfall abgebrochen. Das war Trauma, kann ich sagen. Aber ich habe trotz dieser schlimmen Erfahrung die regelmäßigen Kontrollbesuchen über mich ergehen lassen. Mit 17 habe ich mein zweites Paar Kronen bekommen, die ich 27 Jahre tragen konnte und die im vergangenen Dezember nach langen überlegen, weg. Altersschäche/Abnutzung erneuert werden mussten/bzw. auf meinen Wunsch hin, weil sie nicht mehr so ästhetisch aussahen.
Und was soll ich sagen: Ich lebe noch, die neuen Zähne sehen sehr natürlich aus. 
Frag evtl. auch mal bei deiner Krankenkasse nach, dort kann man dir auch div. Ärzte empfehlen. 
Alles Gute 
Tanja

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo Tyrial,
wie geht es dir denn inzwischen? Warst du schon beim Zahnarzt?
lg Kolibri

----------


## blnzahnzentrum

Suche Dir einen Zahnarzt, der eine Sedierung anbietet. Damit habe ich meine Angst verloren und endlich wieder schöne Zähne.

----------


## Tyrial

Hi, hat alles gut geklappt der Zahnarzt war sehr nett und ist auf meine Ängste eingegangen.

----------

